# Daiwa-Hobie Bream Series Sydney 21NOV Results



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Great weather, good fun, well done Andrew!!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers Occy, thought the same thing...

Enquiry sent to ABT,10gms is 10gms


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

goo to see lots of fish caught, but seems they were all little tackers?

Well done to all competitors, you got a great day for it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought we'd see you there Davey, especially after your strong performance in the Squidgy GF. Where was ya? :shock:

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Cid said:


> I thought we'd see you there Davey, especially after your strong performance in the Squidgy GF. Where was ya? :shock:
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


Would have loved to be there but wife was away, and I was on kid minding / nippers duty.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Andrew, Dan and Paff for finishing in the top three and securing grand final berths, and Cid and big Scott Lovig for rounding out the top 5. Andrew had nearly 400g on the next competitor, you gave us all a hiding mate and I hope you're well pleased with your result 

For me it was a tough day fishing the harbour. Managed a 28-to-the-fork on a popper during a brief prefish on Saturday, and was hoping that I could find a surface bite somewhere on Sunday, but it didn't happen. Tried plastics and shallow HBs, but ended up crankbaiting Exile Bay in 1-1.5m of water, and caught dozens of flatties, whiting, tailor, and a few cracking silver biddies which really gave the light gear a workout :lol: and 2 barely legal bream (which wouldn't have been legal under the old rules, so I'm very much in favour of the new measuring system!  ). Caught up with Rowan (rstanek) about half way through the comp and he proudly displayed his new PB birdsnest/windknot :lol: Good to see some old faces and new at the comp ;-)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done to Andrew Dan and Paff.

Great to see Andrew go so well again, not just because he had a well deserved win but because I have a deal with Andrew where if you are lucky enough to win an event you have to buy lunch. mmmmm pancakes on the way home 

Andrew's recent comp performances have been really good with a 1st and a 2nd in the squidgy events and now 1st in an ABT round.

Those who managed a prefish in the weeks leading up to the event will tell you just how well the place was fishing. Everywhere between the 2 nearest bridges both up and downstream seemed to be holding good fish with hards, plastics and blades working equally well. I was expecting to see at least one 3kilo bag, I was also expecting one bay in particular that was chock full of shrimp and hungry bream to throw out some good bags but alas over the coarse of the week they all seemed to move on. I spent half my day there waiting for it to happen but it never did.

All in all it was a great event and the lead up has really opened my eyes up to how well the harbour can fish. I know Andrew had a 40 fish (mixed bag) session in hen and chook. Wayner kept catching his usual thumpers and i had some of the best breaming for ages in the lead up.

Wayner was in fine form prefishing.








Andrew and his winning bag








Big thanks to all those involved in putting this well run event together, Daiwa, Hobie,abt and thanks sailing scene for putting on some tasty sauasge sandwhiches post event.
Stewie


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done the the top place getters

top day - fishing was crap, but better than first ABT in H&C Bay....just the one keeper for me. Plenty of flatties and whitting.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I am way excited It is really cool to have a win.... this will be my happy place for a while. 
I had prefished a couple of times during the week. I found heaps of whiting, a 75cm flathead and a few bream over a couple of days. Stewy is correct, there was a day which produced more than 40 fish.. most were whiting on blades. 
On the Saturday morning I managed 4 legal bream in quick time and finally I had a plan. Stewy had a killer secret spot which meant we both had solid, yet different plans. 
Sunday morning like an athlete i peddled at lightning speed to my special spot. I had made a decision to fish alone so I had plan b and c if there was a lot of people around. There is heaps of great water in the harbour which means you have a choice to travel and fish new water if you wish.

Scored 2 small bream around 8am and hit the first legal bream measuring 31fork at 8.15. At this stage I am thinking its all coming together.Five hours of fishing time to catch two bream. I then proceeded to fish the next three and a bit hours for nothing. At this stage I am thinking...Stewy has got three, he always gets three. I am going to ring all of my friends again... tell them how I went and wait for the big question.. " So how did Stewart go?" I usually have to say 1st or 2nd or something better where I finished.
After hitting all of the boats in five dock I made the decision to paddle back to the end of the bay and start again, hitting the boats for a second time. With the tide falling I figured that the fish would be moving from the flats and would probably be hiding under the boats....At 11.30, using a soft plastic under an old bertram cruiser no2 bream came along. This gave me some confidence to continue and stick to the plan. At 12.15 with only two i figured i would finish the last few boats in the bay and head back to hen and chicken. There was one last boat. I had 4 hits and 1 fish off it in the prefish. First cast ... nothing 2nd cast, tailor... third cast... nil.... 4th cast ............BANG!!!! no3 in the well. Who da man! I was dancing on the inside. I didnt think it was enough to win, but its always great to weigh three fish. Fortunately it was enough 

I need to thank Stewy heaps for his prefish help and for being so damn good. I fish mostly with Stewart and he wins most of the time. Stewart has practiced and refined many techniques in the art of catching bream. He has taught me many things.

Congrats to Paff and Daniel, well done and see you at the gf. Well done cid, having a bag at 815.Thanks to paddy for the post and saying well done at the end Thanks everyone who came and said well done... it was a really nice feeling, Andrew

Ps, my 9yr old daughter is coming.We will see her at a bream comp in the next 12months when she can tie knots and handle fish in the kayak a little better. She already has some impressive fish to her name. If she chooses to stick with it she will be awesome. I am very proud of her. Go Regan Jane


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done Andrew, and to all the other guys that got fish. Bloody tough couple of days fishing.

I didn a lot of K's an never really found any fish, so my hat goes off to the all the guys and girls that got fish.

Cheers Dave


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> Well done Andrew, and to all the other guys that got fish. Bloody tough couple of days fishing.
> 
> I didn a lot of K's an never really found any fish, so my hat goes off to the all the guys and girls that got fish.
> 
> Cheers Dave


You set a record in K's on the pre-fish..............yes, tough going for most, however, ANDREW H&C KING


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> You set a record in K's on the pre-fish


You'd think I'd learn by now wouldn't you every comp I only travel a moderate distance (under 5k's) I go well in, every time I go for the long haul I suck :lol: 8)

Cheers Dave


----------

